# Best Mathews Bow



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

Since I only have owned the Halon 32, I would say the Halon 32. I have shot the Triax and the Vertix. Both are very nice. A little short for me.


----------



## GHTiger (Feb 25, 2015)

Z7 followed by TRX.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

I liked everyone I owned that is why I owned them, but the best pure hunting bow for Me is the HTR.


----------



## Discipline12 $ (Mar 2, 2018)

For long draw archers and guys that like a longer ATA bow the chill x is hard to beat


----------



## bowhunt-R (Jul 15, 2006)

My favorites have been the sbxt, Z7, and Halon 6.


----------



## deadturkey (Mar 19, 2016)

Chill

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

Halon 32 is the best bow I've ever owned, first Mathews as well.

The only thing I would change is the grip angle. The Traverse would probably be a winner if I was to own it. My only wish is that they kept the 6" brace and the max draw at 31" so I could get closer to full cam rotation. Those are nitpicks that wouldn't sway me from picking it up if I was to buy another Mathews.


----------



## LOSTnWoods (Jun 16, 2010)

No doubt Carbon Defiant 31"

That's my bow. 

A few of my buddies shoot Mathews and they say the 2019 verdix


----------



## Gixxer1237 (Dec 9, 2018)

Z7 Mag. My favorite by far. Followed by Halon 32/6. NoCam was the smoothest. I still want a Z7 Mag with the black plastic grip.


----------



## CareyHamil (Oct 4, 2005)

the Z7 for me.


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

The Vertix is simply amazing. The absolute best Mathews has ever put out. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mrp (Oct 13, 2007)

MQ1 followed by the ZMax


----------



## jengebritson (Jun 30, 2016)

I really liked the triax that I tried at the shop but I had just bought a halon not long before that. I haven’t shot any of the new models out yet.


----------



## Nockonater (Oct 8, 2007)

TRX38.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

If I have to guess the number one requested bow is a used Z7. A lot of customers will ask for us to call them if we get one in. My favorite is halon 32/5 mr6 and vertix 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Loved my Z7. Sometimes I miss those single cam days.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Just 4 more posts and should beable list what ever it is you want to sell!
Mine favorite is Switchback XT. Still have it, bought brand new in 2006


----------



## Nockonater (Oct 8, 2007)

I need to sell something too. I had an account here years ago with thousands of posts and they closed it for being inactive for a couple years. There was a time when I was not shooting and now I am back into it. Its too bad all my posts from before didn't count. I was here back when Archery talk had like one forum and before classifieds even.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

Switchback and Drenalin series


----------



## BuckeyeCraze (Jul 6, 2018)

1) Vertix
2) HTR No Cam
3) Switchback


----------



## BlackSunshyne (Sep 27, 2012)

Vertix


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

I've shot a lot but you never can just say the best because it depends on what you are looking for in a bow.


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

Traverse and Chill R or X 
Vertix ain’t too bad either


----------



## zmk (Jul 2, 2012)

Mathews HTR and Chill X


----------



## Trackercasey (Dec 15, 2011)

The Switchback was/is a great all around bow and I still love my Z7 Extreme


----------



## D-Bak (Jan 17, 2005)

To be honest, the best (most accurate) Mathews bow (and best bow period) that I have ever shot was the Signature, released in 1996. That bow was UNBELIEVABLY forgiving. I shot my first 300 with that bow, and never have had one since that I felt guided an arrow into the 10 ring after less than perfect execution.

I constantly comb the forums and eBay for an old Mathew's Signature, and never have found one. I would buy it in an instant. Keep your eye out for me!!!


----------



## hunter11 (Dec 16, 2007)

Out of the 8 models that I’ve owned, I would give the Chill X the nod.


----------



## Richard932 (Jul 6, 2010)

I have to go with the chill X. The new vertix is very nice also.


----------



## Todd Douglas (Nov 29, 2018)

I haven’t shot in about 9 years but was shooting the conquest 4 when I quit , I decided to start back up again since life has slowed down a bit and yep I ordered another conquest 4 , I’d like to shoot the halon x and see how it feels , might end up with 2 new bows . Lol


----------



## borton1414 (Dec 6, 2017)

My drenalin was the only bow I ever bought new. A friend of mine is using it. But It will never be someone else’s. 
It will always be mine. And my favorite Mathews. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zjung (Jul 27, 2015)

I may be in the minority, but I loved the Z7. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennpin (May 20, 2005)

The chill x is hard to beat .


----------



## ShootnBlind (Sep 28, 2017)

Switchback but it's all the shooters opinion!!


----------



## ndxt (Nov 24, 2007)

As of now, the triax, I've always liked short bows. Picked up a vertix, just haven't spent enough tobe with it

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 881551 (Jun 2, 2018)

Mathews traverse

Top 2 bow ever made in my opinion.


----------



## NYbowhunter43 (Sep 8, 2004)

For me it's the only Mathews I ever owned. Creed XS..


----------



## bamabowhunter19 (Mar 19, 2008)

I know I’m the odd ball for sure, but I prefer a cable slide over a roller, and my favorite was the Hyperlite. I regret ever selling that bow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kentuckybowman (Sep 5, 2016)

no cam.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2018)

The only two Mathews bows I've ever shot are the Triax and Vertix. Never owned one, but that may change.


----------



## MJAndrews (Sep 2, 2012)

Hunting - Halon 32 (with stabilizers)

Target - TRX38


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Drenalin... killed a pile of critters with it.


----------



## Bucks & Bulls (Jun 8, 2011)

Switchback.


----------



## 3 Blade Rage (Mar 17, 2010)

The Drenalin for sure!


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

Loved my Halon7, HTR, and my Triax is great, but I'm hoping the Vertix will be awesome too! When it comes to a hunting bow I just can't get enough Mathews!! Sounds like a cool aid line, but I've had plenty of other brands.


----------



## Thumbs (Sep 8, 2013)

It’s Conquest for me. I’m supprised it wasn’t already on the list


----------



## Toxo-Philite (Nov 17, 2015)

griffwar said:


> i liked everyone i owned that is why i owned them, but the best pure hunting bow for me is the htr.


this!


----------



## laserbeam1001 (Jun 30, 2013)

With all the hype of how amazing the Triax was last year, I just find it interesting that it has not been mentioned much if at all. Just an observation.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

UPDATE: It's the Triax for sure. Some guy just said that on another thread here.


----------



## omartinjr (Jan 15, 2019)

DXT for me


----------



## The Southpaw (Sep 22, 2015)

I really loved my z7 Xtreme.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

haven't shot anything new but of the ones I shot......... chill, HTR, Z7, outback, switchback, dxt, drenalin, all felt the same.......only one that didnt was the reezen, but I liked that one too


----------



## Total Insanity (Apr 20, 2012)

I am a short draw shooter with a dl of 26.5" so I am a fan of the shorter ATA bows. I still own my Triax, I also bought the Vertix and the TX-5, all at 26.5"/60#. I like the Vertix but the TX-5 is just special at my dl. I know many with longer dl's do not like the draw cycle of the TX-5 but it sure has a sweet spot at 26.5!! It stacks earlier in the draw cycle than the Triax for the simple fact that it uses the same mods as the Triax BUT since the brace height is 1" shorter it uses the mod for the 25.5" Triax. Plus it's a tic faster than both my Triax and Vertix with a nicer draw cycle AND it is even more dead in the hand than both of those which is hard to believe but it is!! AWESOME BOW for my needs!!


----------



## Peco10point (Dec 17, 2018)

Q2!


----------



## kalmat (Dec 28, 2018)

Vertix, Z7, Q2 all solid


----------



## IBOHunt3D (Jun 6, 2006)

I did some horse trading in the classifieds and scored an MQ1 many years ago. I didn't realize it at the time, but it shot lights out. I was getting into IBO 3D so was playing the speed game. Ended up selling the MQ1 to fund purchase of a faster bow. Wish I would have kept the MQ1, as it was fast enough (never chronoed it, just going by my sight tape), and held great. I haven't shot enough Mathews products to say which is the best, but the MQ1 did well for me. I have a friend who still uses his LX as his hunting bow. And I see lots of guys locally using the Conquest series for indoor and field. 

I think Mathews has done a great job as a company in both R&D and quality control, shooter recruitment, and marketing. They build a quality product (like I have never heard of their limbs failing or anything like that...it may have happened, but I've not heard of it...correct me if I am wrong) that works very well. They have worked hard to recruit and support some of the best target archers and hunters in the game so they have great brand recognition. And their marketing department, combined with their shooter program ensures that archers want their stuff. I applaud their success, and hope they, as well as other successful companies continue bringing us great archery products into the future.


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

drenalin.


----------



## OhioRed (Feb 7, 2009)

Mq1


----------



## dawgsfan97 (Nov 28, 2018)

The new Traverse is quickly becoming my favorite.


----------



## I.am.Me (Dec 27, 2016)

Vertix


----------



## sodfather (Jan 19, 2018)

My Z7 was probably my favorite


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Owned them all and the Wake is the winner for me.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ballistic bob (Nov 28, 2002)

MQ1
I still have it from 1998 and will still shoot 302fps from a 60# bow. Brass limb pocket at the bottom, 29.5" that had a factory built-in draw stop in the cam
Still shoot it and is extremely accurate.
Miss the single cam bows from Mathews


----------



## zwbonner (Nov 18, 2005)

Still taking my 06 Switchback to the stand!! Right under 300 fps. Just love that bow


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Traverse
Chill R
Halon 32


In that order.


----------



## yote1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Chill R, Chill X, & Triax are my picks. 
I’d been a Hoyt guy since my 2006 SBXT. I really didn’t give Mathews much of a look until I bought the Triax a year ago. Since that time, my wife has shown some interest in shooting so I picked her up a used Chill R, but I liked it so much I kept it for myself and found her a different more fitting bow. The Chill R has 50 lb limbs and still produces enough momentum to kill anything I’ll ever shoot. After falling in love with the R, I made an effort to confirm all the hype I’ve heard about the Chill X, and I picked one of them up on here last week too. 

Yeah.....I know.....the first step is admitting you have a problem!


----------



## psychobaby111 (Mar 23, 2008)

No cam hands down.


----------



## scslingin (Jan 24, 2017)

Triax for me. Just got my Vertix, time will tell.


----------



## wvbowhunter09 (Mar 14, 2009)

Triax for me

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Coonhound40 (Nov 22, 2018)

Glass84 said:


> Whats the best Mathews you have ever felt and shot? And go


EZ7 one smooth shooting bow, I believe they only offered it one year. Not fast enough for the main stream.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Never been a Mathews guy - BUT - if I was to buy one today - its would be a Halon 5 or Halon 32/5 - IMO these are the quiet sleepers - and can now be picked up at a very reasonable cost.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

chill r for me


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

Of the ones I’ve shot; my favorites were the z7xtreme, Wake, and Chill X. With the Chill X taking the #1 spot for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrettLee (Jan 15, 2019)

I love the Triax because of the size. It's a smaller ATA bow perfect for hunting in thick cover or out of the tree-stand. It's smooth and easy to maneuver.


----------



## r_graper (Apr 6, 2007)

Switchback XT. I moved to Drenalin, Z7 and Creed XS. I still miss my XT


----------



## JBSquared (Feb 18, 2013)

MQ1 for me, getting ready to throw some cables and new string on it before freezer filling time is here.


----------



## flanny1696 (Nov 29, 2018)

halon 32


----------



## flanny1696 (Nov 29, 2018)

trial is pretty awesome too


----------



## Cianke (Nov 18, 2012)

I really have only shot the helim and the z7 extreme. Loved both of them though


----------



## BrettnMN (May 22, 2017)

Halon X Comp for my. 
For a long draw guy it has a nice feel.
I liked it enough to buy a second one.


----------



## CWILLARD22 (Jan 24, 2017)

Halon


----------



## 13ring (Sep 13, 2018)

Heli m, was the last one that i shot


----------



## BedfordQDM (Aug 17, 2017)

Another vote for the Drenalin


----------



## Yoder8 (Nov 30, 2018)

Z7 extreme


----------



## ironbear60 (Nov 10, 2017)

I am probably in the minority, but I love my Reezen 6.5


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

Switchback.


----------



## sm0697 (Mar 3, 2009)

Switchback and vertix


----------



## DE1840 (Dec 1, 2018)

My first and only Mathews that I’ve owned so far . TRX38 with 70V mods


----------



## Deertracker11 (Jun 6, 2008)

C4 with MiniMax, Chill X, and Halon 32


----------



## bfisherman11 (Oct 16, 2002)

I started off with Hoyt years ago but wanted a single cam bow at some point and I bought a Legacy as my first Mathews. Liked that bow a lot but it was a bit heavy, shot it till 2013. When the Helim came out I liked it and thought it shot as good as my Legacy so I bought one. I shot a few other models between and liked them as well, Z7 is nice but the ones I bought were the Legacy and the Helim. 

I prefer ample brace height and a longer A-A than most guys I suppose. At a 30" A-A the Helim sounds short to me but the parallel limbs make it a nice shooting bow.

Bill


----------



## donserbo (Jan 27, 2018)

Halon 32


----------



## DRG3 (Feb 14, 2017)

My favorite was the Z7 Magnum followed by the Switchback XT, then the outback.

For sentamental purposes, the MAthews SQ2 was my first- what I'd call non department store bow- and my first serious foray into archery.

I will say that the Z7 Magnum ended up with cam and idler bearings going out on it and having to put new limbs on- all under warranty which is great, but I don;'t think the bow was ever the same after all of that. But from the year I bought it new, until about 2014, it was my favorite bow ever.


----------



## Driftless_draw (Jan 6, 2019)

Halon 6 for me...


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

Z3 

Just set one up this past weekend. It’s the final solocam by Mathews so I bought a new one. It’s sad to see the Mathews solocam legacy end. 

Before the Z3 was the Switchback LD. That bow was slow but a tack driver. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djorgensen3 (Jun 17, 2007)

Still stuck on my Conquest 3's. I still have a Black Max 2 and an Ultra 2.


----------



## mpd (Jan 15, 2005)

Halon 7 32.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Seems they're many favorites. I enjoyed my DTX, Z7 and Halon 6. I think they went from lightest to heaviest in that order lol. Need to make a halon in the 3.5lbs or less range with the current cam setup.


----------



## robertrucando (Jan 13, 2018)

Safari


----------



## aggrigsby (Aug 2, 2018)

Halon 6


----------



## RodneyLtd (Dec 3, 2011)

Switchback


----------



## Bignickwill250 (Aug 13, 2016)

Z7 or the Halon


----------



## jebanning1s (Jan 8, 2018)

Halon 5
No doubt


----------



## SquirrelTeam6 (Feb 13, 2018)

Glass84 said:


> Whats the best Mathews you have ever felt and shot? And go


It is spelled, HOYT... 😇


----------



## lowdeuce (Sep 2, 2010)

Still shooting my Outback and SBXT, but the new Traverse has peaked my interest.

Jared


----------



## tfrye5.56 (Dec 19, 2018)

Z7 is great. Vertix is good too


----------



## makauena (Feb 7, 2019)

I had the Drenalin, Switchback XT and No cam HTR. XT was the best shooting to me. HTR is smooth but slow


----------



## blasterz7 (Nov 4, 2014)

Z7 for me and Jewel for my wife. That's the kind of jewelry I like buying her.


----------



## K-Ro (Dec 19, 2013)

Z7 for me also


----------



## Rogers32 (Sep 29, 2017)

In order 
1. Vertix 
2. Halon 6
3. Halon 32


----------



## B.A. (May 4, 2006)

Vertix and Z7 Mag


----------



## Mblake0209 (Dec 29, 2018)

Today’s answer would be the vertix... May have say traverse if you asked me again Wednesday !


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Ive only owned 4 Mathews, Q2, Legacy, Halon x and Chill X. The chill x has been the best by far.


----------



## ejbyrd (Jan 18, 2013)

z7 mag


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Traverse by far...what a bow!


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

From the NoCam and beyond, Mathews has produced some sweet bows.


----------



## camlittle81 (Feb 11, 2019)

I'm looking at the triax


----------



## joeken636 (Feb 15, 2019)

Never shot a bad Mathews. Have a Switchback XT and it has been a great bow, but the new ones smoke it


----------



## wrobo61 (Dec 18, 2013)

Mine favorite is Switchback XT


----------



## Bobuck68 (Aug 25, 2017)

Switchback or SQ2


----------



## Bongo (Jan 1, 2019)

Mathews Triax


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

Lx and dxt


----------



## cold finger (Mar 6, 2016)

Drenalin mine has been a great bow, been shooting it since 2008. Never a problem with it, I can shoot it well and have tagged a bunch of deer with it .


----------



## I.am.Me (Dec 27, 2016)

Vertix


----------



## Boomstick300 (Feb 21, 2012)

Z7X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuttinbutchunks (Jul 18, 2008)

I had a Reezen for a while. I miss that bow and if I could get one in my draw length I would probably buy it. I also had a Mission Journey, which is a SBXT minus the vibration dampeners in the riser.


----------



## hunter11 (Dec 16, 2007)

I gave the nod earlier to the Chill X but of the Solo Cams I can’t believe no one said the Drenalin LD
I owned 4 of these, Lol, before I decided it was their best Solo Cam.....for me anyway.


----------



## gossamer (May 31, 2014)

Most comfortable - Chill X. Best target - C4 minimax by a long shot.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

lowdeuce said:


> Still shooting my Outback and SBXT, but the new Traverse has peaked my interest.
> 
> Jared


Love my outback with a sbxt cam









Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

Bongo said:


> Mathews Triax


Best ever!


----------



## brett133 (Jan 21, 2011)

Z7 Extreme


----------



## waipiopastor (Sep 7, 2011)

The Halon 32 was my favorite and the next to that was the Chill-R . . . But now I am waiting on my Traverse!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oneski427 (Mar 18, 2014)

Chill X


----------



## tdheilman (Jun 22, 2018)

The only one that I have owned Mathews DXT


----------



## ridgerunnerdoc (Aug 26, 2011)

I liked everyone of the Mathews I owned. The one I wished I had kept is the Z7 Extreme.


----------



## Bruand (Jan 3, 2015)

I’ve owned several Matthews and my favorite thus far is the Halon 32, have a Traverse on order hopefully it is a shooter as well


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Never owned one but the Z7 felt better than any Mathews I've ever shot.


----------



## Murrr82 (Feb 11, 2018)

I liked the DXT after that none of them impressed me until the vertix


----------



## Twiztted (Sep 29, 2018)

Vertix and Switchback


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

zjung said:


> I may be in the minority, but I loved the Z7.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not in the minority at all. The Z7 is a great bow. My oldest boy still shoots his and won't trade it for anything.


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

switchback XT


----------



## Mr.Wiggles (Dec 29, 2007)

So any,switchback xt,Dxt,creed xs,z7 extreme ,halon6 .triax is very nice but I still like the old bows .


----------



## PostalRandy23 (Sep 23, 2017)

Switchback xt and Drenalin. Loved my Drenalin


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

I sold my Halon 32 and bought a Vertix...... So Vertix.....


----------



## OddJack (May 13, 2019)

Lot's of older model bows mentioned. Good to great for their time.

Have a couple of older models myself. 

But none will stand a chance against the *Vertix* hands down. The geometry has changed dramatically from those days. Just look at the length and shape of the limbs and caged risers.

Don't even try.


----------



## OddJack (May 13, 2019)

Lot's of older model bows mentioned. Good to great for their time.

Have a couple of older models myself. 

But none will stand a chance against the *Vertix* hands down. The geometry has changed dramatically from those days. Just look at the length and shape of the limbs and risers. Quieter, steadier, less vibration, stiffer, smoother, better grip. If these are not better then what is. 

Don't even try.


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX (Jul 17, 2013)

No Cam HTR for me


----------



## Volltron (Dec 6, 2018)

Love my Triax. Interesting because when I first shot it I wasn’t a fan due to the short ata. However, I got a great deal on one and figured I’d give it a go. Glad I did now that I'm used to it I love the compact nature of the bow. On the flip side, I shot the Traverse when they came out and fell in love immediately...that will likely be the next addition to the family.


----------



## JasonWillis (Aug 13, 2013)

Legacy....from way back in 2002? Wish I still had that one.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

Traverse.

NC

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## hunter9264 (Mar 7, 2018)

The Switchback for me.


----------



## mostatemx909 (Apr 6, 2011)

z7
htr
halon 32 6


----------



## Mindful (Sep 6, 2017)

I am know to be a very practical person.......and I love my Halon 32/6.


----------



## qwerksc (Jan 7, 2017)

Love my switchback xt. shooting a halon 6, would like to shoot a htr


----------



## WVtreeclimber (Dec 12, 2013)

As a guy with a long draw, the chill X is spot on. Solid back wall, and good results to 70yds


----------



## 3 Blade Rage (Mar 17, 2010)

3 Blade Rage said:


> The Drenalin for sure!


I said the Drenalin back in January but now I have bought a Traverse and it is without question the best Mathews bow that I have shot!


----------



## rfd671 (Sep 22, 2011)

I haven’t had one outshoot my drenalin yet...


----------



## ewags34 (Aug 12, 2014)

Still hunting with my switchback xt. The vertix/newer models may finally get me to upgrade. I haven’t felt any of the newer bows were any more forgiving than mine though. If you don’t plan on shooting over 40 yards the speed isn’t anything to worry about if you practice...can’t fix your shot by buying a new bow


----------



## midwestbowhunt (Feb 16, 2011)

The Z7 Magnum, without a doubt. I also liked my ChillR a lot too, but I wish I’d kept my Mag.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Vertix & Traverse.
Chill-R was a good one too.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Vertix
Chill X
Drenalin LD


----------



## Discipline12 $ (Mar 2, 2018)

Chill x


----------



## Corn Doc (Oct 17, 2008)

Ez7


----------



## BowLI (Jan 20, 2017)

Triax all the way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockyraccoon02 (Feb 17, 2016)

I like my Halon 32 I just wish it wasn’t so expensive to upgrade


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRinNE (Sep 16, 2013)

Another vote for Chill X


----------



## kda082 (Nov 27, 2006)

Chil R, heli-m, S2. Just picked up a Halon 32 6 but haven’t got a lot of time on it yet.


----------



## sowhandjr31 (Sep 18, 2014)

I just recently purchased the new Mathews Tactic and absolutely love this bow. Smooth draw cycle, quite, and has the speed to go with it. And on the plus side it doesn’t weigh as much as some of their other bows.


----------



## DXT1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Ez7


----------



## jwood10 (Aug 17, 2010)

Z7. Easy bow to tune, quiet, smooth, and fast enough.


----------



## Leftyshooter24 (Sep 10, 2018)

Drenalin was my first bow, wish I had it back, however, only Mathews Ive owned though...


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

Chill


----------



## BuLzEyE (May 22, 2002)

mq1


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

I bought a new LX for my 40th birthday present to myself. 15 years later that is still the second best shooting bow I ever shot.
The best shooting is in my closet. It's not a Mathew's.
Should have never sold that LX. 


Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## wolbear (Oct 28, 2005)

I have owned many Mathews and other brands over the years, but have to say the Mathews Drenalin was my favorite by far. Now that being said my favorite bow was the Elite GT 500 and wish I could find one to have as my back up!


----------



## _Splinter_ (Sep 10, 2018)

Traverse or No Cam HTR for me.


----------



## Johnny67241 (Aug 27, 2017)

Traverse Chill R


----------



## newbie2014 (Jul 18, 2014)

Z7


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

Mathews HTR for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 19, 2004)

eZ7 and Switchback XT... easy to see what type of cam I like


----------



## MEC5TEXAN (Jul 29, 2018)

While slow by today’s standards the Q2 is still an amazing bow... never should have sold it[emoji17]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coonhound40 (Nov 22, 2018)

Dreamer said:


> eZ7 and Switchback XT... easy to see what type of cam I like


I echo the EZ7, one easy to shoot bow, it was a shame they abandoned smooth for speed.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## inetzero (Jun 17, 2018)

Of the 5 Mathews I have owned, I am most happy with my Traverse and Halon X Comp.


----------



## BowLI (Jan 20, 2017)

Anyone say Heli-M?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

